
Ask HN: What did you get on your 5 year work anniversary? - carusooneliner
A friend told me he got a $50 cash voucher and was taken out to a group lunch with a company VP. Another friend got points to use on a company store, worth about $40. These work anniversary rewards seem quite meagre. Is this common? I&#x27;d think 5 yrs at a company warrants something more to make it special. What did you get on your 5yr work anniversary?
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Longest I’ve stayed anywhere is 4 years 10 months so I’ve missed but then
again one colleague ended up getting $63 after tax so ‘missing out’ may not be
the right words.

------
LK83
Nothing.

Around 5 years you should start getting 3 weeks of vacation.

~~~
roland35
We get an extra week vacation after 9 years!

~~~
not_a_cop75
What an amazing company!

------
hellllllllooo
Paid... same as for the 5 years before that.

------
gwbas1c
I don't remember... I think it was mentioned in an all-hands.

> and was taken out to a group lunch with a company VP

That would mean a lot to me, actually. 5 years isn't a "gold watch"
anniversary. I hopped so many jobs early in my career that the "this is the
longest job I've had" anniversary meant a lot to me.

------
Pyrodogg
A simple but nice (no company branding) jacket I continue to use years later.

Just before I hit 5 years my company decided that granring a 3rd week of
vacation to 5 year employees was too much. They didn't reverse the decision
until I almost hit my 6th.

------
sloaken
I have passed 5 years 3 times. All three times with nothing. Of course I did
not expect anything.

------
realid
Vested 401(k) benefits.

------
quickthrower2
I can't remember, but probably some cash of that magnitude.

------
FiatLuxDave
Nothing for my five, but I got a gold watch for my ten.

------
celticninja
5 days extra annual leave per year.

------
gtirloni
What would be reasonable?

------
durmonski
Additional vacation day :D

